# Parking lot justice



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

22+ Photos Of Parking Lot Justice That Prove Road Rage Exists In Park - Odometer.com


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I am anal, and I mean anal, about my car and where I both drive and park it. I am one of those people who parks out at the perimeter of a parking lot to keep people from bumping my doors. But I do NOT take up more than one space, park at angles, or do anything that will encourage someone to do what has happened to the people in this link. No way.

Hell, I even rented a car to go to a wedding ten years ago to save my car from any problems. And I did this again last year at a high school reunion for the same reason. Cars don't heal and mine is special... to me and that's all that matters. And now I am waiting on a new personal driving machine that I ordered in late June and that probably won't be here until the end of September or early October. I am crazy now. With this new one, I'll really be maniacal about it. Maybe insane.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

SouthernBoy said:


> I am anal, and I mean anal, about my car and where I both drive and park it. I am one of those people who parks out at the perimeter of a parking lot to keep people from bumping my doors. But I do NOT take up more than one space, park at angles, or do anything that will encourage someone to do what has happened to the people in this link. No way.
> 
> Hell, I even rented a car to go to a wedding ten years ago to save my car from any problems. And I did this again last year at a high school reunion for the same reason. Cars don't heal and mine is special... to me and that's all that matters. And now I am waiting on a new personal driving machine that I ordered in late June and that probably won't be here until the end of September or early October. I am crazy now. With this new one, I'll really be maniacal about it. Maybe insane.


Same here, my friend, same here! I bought my truck brand new in 2001. It's never been wet. I've rented cars on several occasions to avoid that. It only has 24,000 miles on it and still looks like the day we bought it. It's like always having a new vehicle. As far as my antique cars, I've worked to hard restoring them to even think of getting them wet. Fortunately it does not rain that much in Arizona! What surprises me is that they still have car shows rain or shine. Even more surprising is that some people attend. I'm not that desperate for a trophy.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Not too many years ago, my brother and I were out riding our road bikes. We stopped at an out of the way restaurant for lunch. It wasn't busy at all, and the parking lot was basically empty, as in plenty of spaces to park.

We parked out bikes side by side in one space. No car(s) on either side. After lunch, we returned to our bikes to see a full-sized Dodge pick-up parked next to my bike. It was parked so damn close, that I couldn't even squeeze in enough to swing a leg over it. 

The truck was well-used and looked it. I had to move my bike out and away from it from the throttle side. I was pissed and my brother knew it. After I got it safely moved away from the ******* Dodge pick-up, I told my brother to start his bike up, and I did mine as well. 

I then went to the passenger-side of the ******* Dodge and extracted my pound of flesh, so to speak. It only took about 10 seconds. I returned to my bike, mounted up, and we were gone.


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

paratrooper said:


> Not too many years ago, my brother and I were out riding our road bikes. We stopped at an out of the way restaurant for lunch. It wasn't busy at all, and the parking lot was basically empty, as in plenty of spaces to park.
> 
> We parked out bikes side by side in one space. No car(s) on either side. After lunch, we returned to out bikes to see a full-sized Dodge pick-up parked next to my bike. It was parked so damn close, that I couldn't even squeeze in enough to swing a leg over it.
> 
> ...


Really pisses me off when I'm parked at the curb & when I get back to my car, there's a car one or two inches in front of my bumper & another car one or two inches behind me, so I can't get out. Whoever parked like that has to know I won't be able to get out. Or, even worse, some dick couldn't bother to find a decent space, so he parks with his bumper right up against mine, pushing it in. Once, I happened to get back to my car at the same time he did. I told him he damaged my bumper. He replied, "Well, why do you think they're called bumpers?" I took his info & he ended up buying me a new bumper cover - $400.00.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Last year I bought a new truck to replace my much loved 2001 Ford Ranger. Four days after I bought the new one, I went to a soccer game that one of my grandsons was playing. I found a nice spot for my truck... I had thought. When I got back to my back to leave, there was a mark on the jump seat door and a little dent with the mark! I carefully examined the small SUV next to me and was able to determine that it was the vehicle that caused this... on a four day old truck!! Well, he received a nice little surprise courtesy of one of my keys.

My truck is my utility vehicle. This doesn't mean that I want it to be marked up, damaged, or abused by some jerk. But it's not my personal driving machine. Currently, that label resides with my 2004 Acura TL 6MT. That car has been garage kept since I bought it new, has never seen snow, and doesn't have one door ding on it. In a word, it is pristine. It's really gonna be hard for me to let it go but just once more before I lay me down forever, I want a balls to the wall machine... hence the order for a new machine made 7 1/2 weeks ago.


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

SouthernBoy said:


> I am anal, and I mean anal, about my car and where I both drive and park it. I am one of those people who parks out at the perimeter of a parking lot to keep people from bumping my doors. But I do NOT take up more than one space, park at angles, or do anything that will encourage someone to do what has happened to the people in this link. No way.
> 
> Hell, I even rented a car to go to a wedding ten years ago to save my car from any problems. And I did this again last year at a high school reunion for the same reason. Cars don't heal and mine is special... to me and that's all that matters. And now I am waiting on a new personal driving machine that I ordered in late June and that probably won't be here until the end of September or early October. I am crazy now. With this new one, I'll really be maniacal about it. Maybe insane.


glad to see I am no t the only one who babies his possessions. From our cars to the boat we are selling to our handguns--call me anal or just a proud owner , but I take care of the things I buy with hard earned money. My new way to deal with tailgaters is to take my foot off the gas long enough to get rid of these losers. I show respect on the road and wan the same. Get too close, instead of brake lights --you get to go slower until you back off

won't go into the City any more--love my car too much and the NYC police suck--they target out of town plates-- FU NYC!


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

SouthernBoy said:


> Last year I bought a new truck to replace my much loved 2001 Ford Ranger. Four days after I bought the new one, I went to a soccer game that one of my grandsons was playing. I found a nice spot for my truck... I had thought. When I got back to my back to leave, there was a mark on the jump seat door and a little dent with the mark! I carefully examined the small SUV next to me and was able to determine that it was the vehicle that caused this... on a four day old truck!! Well, he received a nice little surprise courtesy of one of my keys.
> 
> My truck is my utility vehicle. This doesn't mean that I want it to be marked up, damaged, or abused by some jerk. But it's not my personal driving machine. Currently, that label resides with my 2004 Acura TL 6MT. That car has been garage kept since I bought it new, has never seen snow, and doesn't have one door ding on it. In a word, it is pristine. It's really gonna be hard for me to let it go but just once more before I lay me down forever, I want a balls to the wall machine... hence the order for a new machine made 7 1/2 weeks ago.


although I do UNDERSTAND why you reacted that way toward a fool.. better to call the cops and get a report than retaliate and get arrested. I do not do unto others what I do not want done to me. JMHO(+ I do not ever want anyone to have a reason to arrest me or take away my pistol permit--in my bogus state now(CT) even a pissed off neighbor(I have at least one) can lie to the cops--say that you threatened them and your guns get confiscated. I avoid all confrontation and go out of my way NOT to let my a hole neighbors see my gun stuff(hats ,shirts, gun bag packe d for the range,targets.....)


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

Being that you never know who you will PO.....

I buy used, park on Moonbase Alpha, and ..... have a nice tow-hitch which will go right through the radiator of a tailgater.

Most other drivers think that a used pick-up owner doesn't care so they give you more room. [dings and scratches show veteran status]


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

win231 said:


> Really pisses me off when I'm parked at the curb & when I get back to my car, there's a car one or two inches in front of my bumper & another car one or two inches behind me, so I can't get out. Whoever parked like that has to know I won't be able to get out. Or, even worse, some dick couldn't bother to find a decent space, so he parks with his bumper right up against mine, pushing it in. Once, I happened to get back to my car at the same time he did. I told him he damaged my bumper. He replied, "Well, why do you think they're called bumpers?" I took his info & he ended up buying me a new bumper cover - $400.00.


too bad we cannot fix stupid or a holes huh? you did the right thing


----------



## shootbrownelk (May 18, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> Not too many years ago, my brother and I were out riding our road bikes. We stopped at an out of the way restaurant for lunch. It wasn't busy at all, and the parking lot was basically empty, as in plenty of spaces to park.
> 
> We parked out bikes side by side in one space. No car(s) on either side. After lunch, we returned to our bikes to see a full-sized Dodge pick-up parked next to my bike. It was parked so damn close, that I couldn't even squeeze in enough to swing a leg over it.
> 
> ...


 I hate jealous Richard heads like that. They have a pile of junk to drive and feel like they have to reduce someone elses vehicles to their low standards parking too close.


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

boatdoc173 said:


> although I do UNDERSTAND what you reacted that way toward a fool.. better to call the cops and get a report than retaliate and get arrested. I do not do unto others what I do not want done to me. JMHO(+ I do not ever want anyone to have a reason to arrest me or take away my pistol permit--in my bogus state now(CT) even a pissed off neighbor(I have at least one) can lie to the cops--say that you threatened them and your guns get confiscated. I avoid all confrontation and go out of my way NOT to let my a hole neighbors see my gun stuff(hats ,shirts, gun bag packe d for the range,targets.....)


I doubt anyone would get justice by calling the cops over a minor door ding. The cops would tell you "It's a civil matter." And the insurance deductible would exceed the repair cost.

I've seen this idea & I LOVE it! An inconsiderate slob parks where he shouldn't & someone glues a big sign to his passenger window, telling him not to park there.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

boatdoc173 said:


> although I do UNDERSTAND what you reacted that way toward a fool.. better to call the cops and get a report than retaliate and get arrested. I do not do unto others what I do not want done to me. JMHO(+ I do not ever want anyone to have a reason to arrest me or take away my pistol permit--in my bogus state now(CT) even a pissed off neighbor(I have at least one) can lie to the cops--say that you threatened them and your guns get confiscated. *I avoid all confrontation* and go out of my way NOT to let my a hole neighbors see my gun stuff(hats ,shirts, gun bag packe d for the range,targets.....)


That's the best advise. Especially if you are armed. I had one incident while at a car show. After making the rounds looking at all the cars. I returned to mine only to find a group of small children jumping up and down on the running boards and bumpers, pulling on the door handles and using my car as a jungle gym. They were literally crawling all over it. The worst part about it was that their mother just stood there watching them. I yelled at the kids to get the hell off of my car several times without success. They just looked at me like I was crazy and continued. Only to have their mother turn to me and yell: "If you don't want people looking at your car why don't you just leave it in the garage?"

I just stood there speechless, I couldn't believe what I just heard. I felt like grabbing her by the throat and choking the life out of her right in front of her little monsters. I felt like beating the living shit out of her. Fortunately the only damage was dirty shoe prints on the running boards and hand prints all over the car, and I mean all over the car, chrome, windows everything. What the hell do you do about people like that? My good sense told me not a God damned thing. Of course if there was any damage I would have indeed summoned the police. People like that have to be in some way held accountable for their actions and pay for any damage that was caused.

Another time there was another group of small children. I thought "holy shit not again". One of the kids walked up to the car and was about to climb on it when one of his older siblings probably about 8 years old stopped him. "No, no, no don't touch" he admonished his little brother who was probably about 4. Made me happy as a pig in shit. I thanked the little kid for teaching his younger brother to respect other people's property. I guess they were brought up right. Of course at 4 they don't know any better.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

boatdoc173 said:


> although I do UNDERSTAND what you reacted that way toward a fool.. better to call the cops and get a report than retaliate and get arrested. *I do not do unto others what I do not want done to me*. JMHO(+ I do not ever want anyone to have a reason to arrest me or take away my pistol permit--in my bogus state now(CT) even a pissed off neighbor(I have at least one) can lie to the cops--say that you threatened them and your guns get confiscated. I avoid all confrontation and go out of my way NOT to let my a hole neighbors see my gun stuff(hats ,shirts, gun bag packe d for the range,targets.....)


Ah but the owner of the other vehicle wanted me to retaliate in kind. After all, the Golden Rule says, "Do unto others what you would have them do unto you".

As for the gun thing of which you spoke, we don't have those sorts of problems down here. Lots of gun people in my neighborhood so someone trying to cause a problem is not going to be held in good company at all.

Besides if my permit was pulled, I'd just carry openly... like I did for 7 1/2 years. That's the normal mode of carry in my state (read that as standard or default).


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

desertman said:


> That's the best advise. Especially if you are armed. I had one incident while at a car show. After making the rounds looking at all the cars. I returned to mine only to find a group of small children jumping up and down on the running boards, pulling on the door handles and using my car as a jungle gym. They were literally crawling all over it. The worst part about it was that their mother just stood there watching them. I yelled at the kids to get the hell off of my car several times without success. Only to have their mother turn to me and yell: "If you don't want people looking at your car why don't you just leave it in the garage?"
> I just stood there speechless, I couldn't believe what I just heard.


You have far more patience than do I. To me, property is king... be it real or personal. I won't write what I might do if I had encountered something like what you did with this story.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

SouthernBoy said:


> You have far more patience than do I. To me, property is king... be it real or personal. I won't write what I might do if I had encountered something like what you did with this story.


Believe me, I felt like killing that thoughtless bitch. I had the power to do it right then and there not only with my gun but with my bare hands. Probably would have gotten more satisfaction beating the living shit out of her while pounding her ugly head into the pavement. But the legal ramifications just would not be worth it. If they had done any damage to my car I would have had the woman arrested and held liable. I would probably end up having to sue her. Which she could never win as there were plenty of people around that saw what was going on. Mostly "car people" who like gun owners and "bikers" are a brotherhood. A scratched paint job, dings and dents could cost thousands to repair. Can you imagine bringing up your children that way? Fortunately this was the only real bad incident I've ever had while attending a car show.


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

It's really astonishing how people have no respect for other's property. I've come out to my car after a 9-hr. workday to find a dumb broad CHANGING HER BABY'S DIAPER on the hood of my new car. The parking lot had a bunch of large stores (including a K-Mart) with changing tables in their restrooms. I had to wait until she was done, then I said, "It's really tragic that someone like you is a parent." She told me to "F--- off."


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

desertman said:


> Believe me, I felt like killing that thoughtless bitch. I had the power to do it right then and there not only with my gun but with my bare hands. Probably would have gotten more satisfaction beating the living shit out of her while pounding her ugly head into the pavement. But the legal ramifications just would not be worth it. If they had done any damage to my car I would have had the woman arrested and held liable. I would probably end up having to sue her. Which she could never win as there were plenty of people around that saw what was going on. Mostly "car people" who like gun owners and "bikers" are a brotherhood. A scratched paint job, dings and dents could cost thousands to repair. *Can you imagine bringing up your children that way?* Fortunately this was the only real bad incident I've ever had while attending a car show.


No I can't... and I didn't. Our daughters were brought up to respect other peoples' property, as was I. Little kids don't understand the concept of respecting other people. But they do understand respecting the things other people own. We were taught to respect other peoples' property and the natural progression led to having respect for other people.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

win231 said:


> It's really astonishing how people have no respect for other's property. I've come out to my car after a 9-hr. workday to find a dumb broad CHANGING HER BABY'S DIAPER on the hood of my new car. The parking lot had a bunch of large stores (including a K-Mart) with changing tables in their restrooms. I had to wait until she was done, then I said, "It's really tragic that someone like you is a parent." She told me to "F--- off."


Just get in your car, start the engine, put it in reverse, and back up quickly. What was on your hood is now on the parking lot pavement.* I did this once to a couple of teenagers who were leaning up against the hood of my car. Their sorry asses wound up on the gravel parking lot. My property. Simple as that.

Oh, and I was also a teenager when I did this.

* Of course in today's world, you'd probably get charged with child endangerment instead of the mother being charged with this.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Rarely do I feel that another deserves a good old style ass kicking. But, earlier this year, I came pretty damn close to feeling that way. 

I ended up calling him some choice words and told him to walk away before I decided to do something that we'd both regret.


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

SouthernBoy said:


> Just get in your car, start the engine, put it in reverse, and back up quickly. What was on your hood is now on the parking lot pavement.* I did this once to a couple of teenagers who were leaning up against the hood of my car. Their sorry asses wound up on the gravel parking lot. My property. Simple as that.
> 
> Oh, and I was also a teenager when I did this.
> 
> * Of course in today's world, you'd probably get charged with child endangerment instead of the mother being charged with this.


I'd consider that if the baby weren't on the hood.


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

win231 said:


> I doubt anyone would get justice by calling the cops over a minor door ding. The cops would tell you "It's a civil matter." And the insurance deductible would exceed the repair cost.
> 
> I've seen this idea & I LOVE it! An inconsiderate slob parks where he shouldn't & someone glues a big sign to his passenger window, telling him not to park there.


heck yeah -great idea..I do a similar thing sometimes. I write a note explaining to the fool that they did wrong and should try to do the right thing. I doubt they care but the threat of having their car towed in the future sometimes makes a difference

or you can use soap to write a message on their windows--very annoying--just like their original behavior


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

desertman said:


> That's the best advise. Especially if you are armed. I had one incident while at a car show. After making the rounds looking at all the cars. I returned to mine only to find a group of small children jumping up and down on the running boards and bumpers, pulling on the door handles and using my car as a jungle gym. They were literally crawling all over it. The worst part about it was that their mother just stood there watching them. I yelled at the kids to get the hell off of my car several times without success. They just looked at me like I was crazy and continued. Only to have their mother turn to me and yell: "If you don't want people looking at your car why don't you just leave it in the garage?"
> 
> I just stood there speechless, I couldn't believe what I just heard. I felt like grabbing her by the throat and choking the life out of her right in front of her little monsters. I felt like beating the living shit out of her. Fortunately the only damage was dirty shoe prints on the running boards and hand prints all over the car, and I mean all over the car, chrome, windows everything. What the hell do you do about people like that? My good sense told me not a God damned thing. Of course if there was any damage I would have indeed summoned the police. People like that have to be in some way held accountable for their actions and pay for any damage that was caused.
> 
> Another time there was another group of small children. I thought "holy shit not again". One of the kids walked up to the car and was about to climb on it when one of his older siblings probably about 8 years old stopped him. "No, no, no don't touch" he admonished his little brother who was probably about 4. Made me happy as a pig in shit. I thanked the little kid for teaching his younger brother to respect other people's property. I guess they were brought up right. Of course at 4 they don't know any better.


been there--done that. MY office gets trashed by mothers little devils once a week. BUT I speak up when I am right. I ask the mothers to control their devil spawn or leave. they usually leave pissed off. I explain that they should not leave with the feeling they will be missed

The other part of your post gives us all hope that some parents are doing a good job


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

SouthernBoy said:


> Ah but the owner of the other vehicle wanted me to retaliate in kind. After all, the Golden Rule says, "Do unto others what you would have them do unto you".
> 
> As for the gun thing of which you spoke, we don't have those sorts of problems down here. Lots of gun people in my neighborhood so someone trying to cause a problem is not going to be held in good company at all.
> 
> Besides if my permit was pulled, I'd just carry openly... like I did for 7 1/2 years. That's the normal mode of carry in my state (read that as standard or default).


LOL--good for you

I do not have that kind of luck--and I would not look good in a prison


----------

